# Null_Pointer - a new mystery novel



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

*Null_Pointer*​by Ken McConnell​
*The man in the cubicle beside him was dead. The police say it was a heart attack, but programmer Joshua Jones knows better. A message he found in the dead man's code points to a psychotic hacker who can strike through the internet, leaving no trace. Relying on the advice from his tech savvy friends, Joshua must solve the mystery of who the killer is and how he attacks before Joshua becomes his next victim.*

"_Null_Pointer_ is an excellent blending of computer technology, programmer knowledge and the traditional mystery." - Angela Abderhalden, author of Questionable Ethics

Available on Smashwords, the Kindle and as a Trade Paperback on Amazon, from GB Press.

http://www.amazon.com/Null_Pointer-Joshua-Jones-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002L6GMMG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253222879&sr=1-1


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't buy this, but I did buy your Galaxy Collison book.

http://www.amazon.com/Starstrikers-Galaxy-Collision-ebook/dp/B00168NGGU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253223487&sr=1-1


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I didn't buy this, but I did buy your Galaxy Collison book.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Starstrikers-Galaxy-Collision-ebook/dp/B00168NGGU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1253223487&sr=1-1


Thanks Scarlet! I hope you like it. Another SF book set in the same universe is coming out this time next year. It's called _Tyrmia_. You can learn about that here: http://starstrikers.ning.com


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay for programmers!  Excellent premise!  There have been times I thought a murderer was lurking in my code.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just purchased Null_Pointer.  Since I've been having fantasies about offing some of our programmers, maybe it'll help get me into a better frame of mind.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I just purchased Null_Pointer. Since I've been having fantasies about offing some of our programmers, maybe it'll help get me into a better frame of mind.


ouch


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mamiller said:


> ouch


 

Sorry! I'm sure all the programmers here on the board are wonderful and I wouldn't want to hurt them.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Yeay for programmers! Excellent premise! There have been times I thought a murderer was lurking in my code.


mamiller,

If you are a programmer you're going to really relate to this story. If you don't program, you will get a glimpse into the lives of those who do flip bits for a living. It's a win for everyone. ;-)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was interested in the premise, but it was priced a bit high for me to make an impulse purchase. Good luck though!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

911jason said:


> I was interested in the premise, but it was priced a bit high for me to make an impulse purchase. Good luck though!


This is what I was gonna say!

Oh, well, I will just add a "Welcome to Kindleboards!"


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't tell anyone, but you can read the whole novel for free on Scribd. Shhhhh! ;-)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3760975/NullPointer-A-Joshua-Jones-Mystery-by-Ken-McConnell

It's also now available for FREE in these fine formats: PDF, Epub, Mobi (Kindle) and Text at http://jjmysteries.ning.com/

(For those of you who feel it was a good read, please consider purchasing a copy either digital or paperback. Thanks!)

The last remaining popular format is the audio book. That will take longer, but it's in the works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can totally read  PDF just fine on the DX!  Thanks!

And other Kindle users can convert the PDF with third party software or send it to Amazon for conversion.  Generally works decently for a primarily text document without too much odd (columnar) formatting.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That DX is looking more tempting all the time....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! Thanks Ken, I really appreciate the link to the free mobi version. I promise I'll buy the digital copy if it turns out to be up my alley and I read it through.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

When you guys finish _Null_Pointer_ come back and tell us what you thought. I'm outlining the next Joshua Jones Mystery in preparation to write it in January. Remember to join http://jjmysteries.ning.com for all the latest on N_P and the next book in the series.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Will do Ken.. it'll be awhile, but I will post my thoughts after I get around to reading it.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

What can Kindle authors do for their readers that would be the equivalent to signing a paper book?  Personal emails?  How do we know you really bought the book?  Are there other ways we can show our appreciation to our readers?  Perhaps exclusive looks at new books or stories?  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Might be kind of cheesy, but you could "sign" a blank piece of paper with whatever personalized inscription you would have written in a real book and then scan it and e-mail it to them as a screensaver file... I would definitely use something like this from my favorite authors!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

KenMcConnell said:


> What can Kindle authors do for their readers that would be the equivalent to signing a paper book? Personal emails? How do we know you really bought the book? Are there other ways we can show our appreciation to our readers? Perhaps exclusive looks at new books or stories? I'm open to suggestions.


I like the exclusive look at new books or stories. As for knowing if we bought it, I think everyone here is pretty honest and if they say they've bought it, they've bought it. Or you could PM people with a question that could only be answered by someone who read the book (in point A, what did Character X reply to Character Y's question). I haven't read the book yet, and probably won't get to it until November, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

I often give out signatures on book marks. It seems kind of weird to hand someone a book mark who reads you on a device. But it is still a personal note and a physical item. I suppose going to a book signing might result in me signing both books and book marks. As a collector's item, the signed book marks would be fun get and show off.

As for getting a sneak peak at my latest work, that is difficult when it takes me a year to write and edit a novel. I have been extremely open in my writing process since I started. If you go to either http://starstrikers.ning.com or http://jjmysteries.ning.com, you can get blog posts, pictures and insider information about what is coming next. This winter I will be writing the next Joshua Jones book. For members of the web site, I will be posting each first draft chapter as it is completed. I did the same thing when I wrote _Null_Pointer_. Many readers don't want to read unedited material, I can't blame them for that. I do it for the would-be writers out there, so they can see how a novel comes together. When the book comes out, you can always compare it to the first draft and see what changed.

I'm currently working on my second SF book, _Tyrmia_. That novel is about to start the second draft stage. I will be posting that as I go along, so again, more sneak peaks.

Good suggestions!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Some authors have asked for an emailed invoice as "proof" of purchase, others have contests which require scanning/searching the book (if not reading). I suppose they could always email you the azw file as proof, as well (although no copyright issues, it might violate the amazon tos).

I'd vote for a screensaver image, but most people don't have the hack on their systems to then use it on their Kindle (or want to bother with the steps on the original Kindle).  I suspect that the old autograph books will make a comeback - collect all your author signatures in one place, rather than in the individual books (they are already popular again for some music festivals).  For those, a bookplate would work well (just as it could be placed in a real book). Perhaps someone will come out with a book to hold a  bookmark collection, but I've never seen them. Send a person two, however, with one signed and the other blank on the back, and they can past them into an autograph book, the same as a bookplate.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This would be a good topic for it's own thread, and would probably get more participation that way as well.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

I've put up some more pictures of the McCall and Boise area where _Null_Pointer_ is set. If you have never been to the state of Idaho, they are worth a gander. Kudos to member Bill Blohm for his initiative in acquiring the pics.

Also of note in the Photos section are some cover shots of the paperback version of _Null_Pointer_ and the book mark. Anyone can take and use those for blog or board posts about the novel. Many thanks to the artist, my brother, Byron McConnell.

http://jjmysteries.ning.com


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Just FYI, I'm about halfway through the book right now and it is pretty damned entertaining!


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> Just FYI, I'm about halfway through the book right now and it is pretty damned entertaining!


Great to hear hackeynut! Let us know your favorite parts when you finish, without giving away anything that is.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

More new pictures from the locations featured in _Null_Pointer_ at the official book website: http://jjmysteries.ning.com/photo

Does anyone else enjoy seeing those pictures? I kinda wish more author's web sites did that, especially in places where I have never been.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

This week I recorded the first chapter of _Null_Pointer_ as a test of my reading ability. It came out pretty good. I will test again with a chapter that has dialogue to see how I can handle different character voices. It's hard to find a time with a family of four to do the initial recordings. My goal is to get the whole book read by the end of the year. Then start podcasting it early next year.

That is the plan, but writing comes first and I have a second draft and a second edition to do before January.

Do any of you Kindle readers listen to ebooks on your Kindles?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a Kindle One, so my answer is no.

I have never heard of someone buying an e-book for their Kindle. However, I have heard many use the text-to-speech feature of the Kindle Two.

Personally, I can't listen to a book. I don't know why, but I just can't listen to someone else read.  I have to see the words myself.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

RedAdept

I hear ya.  I prefer reading a book myself, but I do like to listen to short fiction like Escape Pod while I commute.  So  I can see both sides.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Ken,

I see you are updating and re-editing Starstrikers. Will you be able to send an updated file to those of us who purchase it now or have it on the web site for download?


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, it will be on the Starstrikers.Ning.com site in all the formats including .mobi. Look for it some time in the Spring of 2010.

That book was self-published and fell victim to a common problem with self-publishing - poor editing. I'm having it professionally edited for the second edition. Sometime around the end of this year, it will be pulled from Amazon and CreateSpace.

When the Second Edition comes out it will be released by GB Press and will have it's own ISBN and will have full distribution, meaning you will be able to order it from any book store. Audio version will likely be a few months behind the paper and ebook version.

Great question koland!


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Those of you taking a chance on _Starstrikers_, my first novel, might find this review helpful: 
http://llbookreview.com/2009/09/review-110-starstrikers-by-ken-mcconnell/

I was also mentioned today on Books On The Knob in this detailed write up:
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2009/09/bargain-reads-ken-mcconnell.html#comment-form


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Ken, I just bought Starstrikers based on that excellent review. I already have Null_Pointer on my TBR list. 

Look forward to reading both!


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

The paperback version of _Null_Pointer_ debuts on 30 October at Rediscovered Bookshop in Boise, Idaho. If you are in the area, please do stop by I'd love to see you. If not, you can still get in on the action by heading over to my web sites where I will be serializing the book and conducting interviews with the main characters of the novel.

You can read the serialization and the interviews on my blog: w0pht.org/wordpress
You can participate in discussions about the book and read more interviews at the official web site of the book: jjmysteries.ning.com

There will also be contests where you can win a paperback version of the novel, so do stop by on a regular basis to see what is going on. You won't want to miss the character interviews, I had a lot of fun writing those.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

It's _Null_Pointer_ month on my blog w0pht.org/wordpress and on the book's web site. Each day of the work week I will be releasing chapters from the book. By the end of the month, you will be able to read the whole thing on my blog.

Also, every Tues and Thurs, I will be posting interviews with characters from the book.

Over on jjmysteries.ning.com, you will find interviews with people who have helped me with the book and essays on how I wrote the book. Today's post is on where I got the idea for the book. Very interesting for those of you who are also writers.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for putting _Starstrikers_ up to #13,910 ranking in Kindle sales! Way cool. Made my day when my coworker noticed the high ranking and clued me in.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, interviewing a dead character was probably going too far. But it was funny! http://www.w0pht.org/wordpress/?p=538


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a quick note to say I'm still around.  _Null_Pointer_ will be discounted to $.99 by this weekend. _Starstrikers _is getting a Second Edition refit and will launch again in a couple of months at the low $.99 price point. This one will be the definitive version and should be full of awesome. In early summer I will launch an ebook only anthology of my early short stories. That will also be available at $.99.

Finally, this fall will be the launch of my second SF novel - _Tyrmia_. It will be available on the Kindle for $1.99. 2010 is the year of Sci-Fi for me, so if you enjoy space operas, there will be a surplus of great reading.

My website: http://ken-mcconnell.com
Publisher site: http://gb-press.com


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Good to hear from you Ken... best of luck in your endeavors this year! =)


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Jason!

Everyone can keep tabs on me through my blog on the website - http://ken-mcconnell.com


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Excerpt from my upcoming SF novel, _Tyrmia_.

Cyril looked up at her and froze. Szeredy thought she had said something wrong and offended the woman. Until she saw that Cyril was looking behind her into the trees. Szeredy slowly turned her head and ventured a look. Several aliens were visible in the shadows of the gnarled trees on the far shore of the stream. They were blue-green colored like Cyril and had black stripes painted across their faces. Red and yellow feathers fanned out above their heads. Warriors from another tribe.

Coming in 2010 from GB PRESS. http://gb-press.com


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Another excerpt from _Tyrmia_, coming in Fall from GB PRESS.

Szeredy ate the soup with a carved wooden spoon. It was bitter and spicy but not enough of either to stop her from finishing it. She asked what it was called and they responded with Thusmare, a local day meal. When she had finished the soup it was taken away and she was left alone to sleep. The rain fell steady outside the hut and Szeredy was soon asleep.


----------

